# Kekoa lost - 4 rescued off Hatteras



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Coast Guard rescues 4 abandoning ship 172 miles off N.C.*

December 12th, 2008

WILMINGTON, N.C. - A Coast Guard helicopter rescue crew from Air Station Elizabeth City, N.C., hoisted four people from a sailing vessel, 172 miles east of Wilmington, Friday.
Coast Guard Sector North Carolina received notification at 9:15 a.m. that the 50-foot sailboat Kekoa was coming apart and taking on water.
A Coast Guard HC-130 Hercules aircraft rescue crew from Air Station Elizabeth City arrived on scene at 10:53 a.m. to provide aerial coverage for the four survivors in 20-25 foot seas until an MH-60 Jayhawk helicopter rescue crew arrived.
The helicopter rescue crew hoisted all four people from their life raft and transported them to New Hanover Regional Medical Center in Wilmington. All four people are listed in good condition.
All survivors were wearing personal flotation devices, activated their Emergency Position Indicating Radio Beacon and used a satellite phone and VHF radio.
The Coast Guard issued a Marine Safety Information Broadcast to inform other boaters of the vessel adrift.
***********

Glad all are safe. Why do people sail in the N. Atlantic at this time of year?
BTW...it appears as if this was a delivery crew. Frontal winds of 50kts and lightning swept off the NC coast late Thursday nite.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*This is why the USCG is my favorite Govt Agency*

The USCG is one of thos always there when you need them agencies. They will go out and do whatever it takes to save lives. If only the rest of the US Govt were as reliable!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder what "coming apart" means.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If it is a lead mine....it's probably on the bottom now.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

It seems she's a catamaran. Thus "breaking up".


----------



## northbay (Aug 6, 2008)

Was she a cat? Having been a delievery capt. for a 
number of years it always troubles me to see this
happen. I got out before I did something stupid, like
move a boat under timelines at the wrong time of year.

Bob


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...understand she is a 50ft. cat....wooden! 
KEKOA


----------



## boydgatlin (Apr 20, 2003)

KEKOA
Here are details on the vessel.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Was she a home-built catamaran? I don't see a builder listed. Some of those home-built boats are very, very, very scary.


----------



## kylew (Dec 13, 2008)

The vessel was a US Coast Guard certified passenger vessel, whose construction plans were recently recertified and approved by the Coast Gaurd. The vessel was built by experienced professionals who have built multiple sister ships. It is too early to determine what occurred to cause this failure. I personally have confidence in these builders and will wait for the facts until I question the engineering of the vessel.
Today I am thankful that all parties were safe.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

DAWG...check the link in posts 7 & 8 and use the site menu to see the building of the boat

Looks to be a Searunner 50' designed by Marples and built out of Charleston by Sea Island Boat Builders out of cold molded wood/epoxy.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad everyone got home safe.

When this happens, I guess there's no chance of bringing her up off the bottom, right? Seems a real waste of a boat. And even if she's broken up, her hulls tell a story and her rigging is going to waste.

Does anyone ever go out with sonar and some grappling hooks and try to bring her up?


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Bene505 said:


> When this happens, I guess there's no chance of bringing her up off the bottom, right? quote]
> 
> By now she's probably spread across 3 square miles of the bottom.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

My toes curled up when i got to this part of the website:



> Price $900,000.00 USD


That sucks big time, good everyone was rescued though.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

One good thing about multihulls there are usually some bits left floating to hang onto. (And sometimes a hatch on the bottom incase your upside down)


----------



## boydgatlin (Apr 20, 2003)

*Details & update*

Still adrift apparently.
Carolina Currents | Crew of Carolina Catamaran Kekoa Rescued


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

From this article, it doesn't really appear that she is breaking up or in any real danger of sinking. Wasn't dismasted either... just taking on water. I am wondering how badly she was taking on water, and whether abandoning her was really necessary.

Of course, the people who abandoned her were a professional delivery crew, and it wasn't their boat, and they had little reason not to abandon her... but still...



boydgatlin said:


> Still adrift apparently.
> Carolina Currents | Crew of Carolina Catamaran Kekoa Rescued


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Well if she comes ashore in one piece then your question will be answered.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Of course, the people who abandoned her were a professional delivery crew, and it wasn't their boat, and they had little reason not to abandon her...


How about getting paid as a reason?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

So what is the reward if you go out and get her, and bring her back?


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

This is an ongoing discussion over at Cruisers & Sailing forums and they learned that the crew did not have proper cold weather gear and were near hyporthermic. Not sure though.


----------



## brianontheroad (Jun 9, 2008)

I've been onboard Kekoa a few months back, met the builders/owners (same people) you can find out more about their boat/project at http://www.losttrades.com . Very cool people, worked very hard on this boat and seemed to be well constructed etc, it was their second such boat -- built the other one 5 years or so ago, chartered her extensively and then sold it for 500k. This looks like it falls on the delivery crew, why were they out in those conditions in the first place? That cat can cover a LOT of ground quickly and shouldn't have left in questionable weather, that being said Kekoa was built more for being a day trip kind of boat, certified to take 75+ passengers on day sails in the caribbean not exactly designed for blue water

I hope she's found and afloat.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*$900,000*

If only the Titan's kicked that field goal? IF the Bills didn't fumble...oops Monday morning quarterbacking again. I'm certain most all of us would have 'given up the ship' in similar circumstances. Likely they were out there for the big pay day and/or adventure. Hopefully and very likely the boat is insured and we're all glad nobody lost their life. 'Go Coasties!'


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

True that... 


Boasun said:


> Well if she comes ashore in one piece then your question will be answered.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Kekoa the Brave One*

Keoka is sitting high, and waiting for pick up. So many opinions with so little information to form such judgements. The builders/owners are amazing boat builders who build high quality products. Please learn more about the situation and the builders before you make judgements. 
And yes, thank goodness the crew was safely and swiftly returned to shore. 
God bless the Coast Guard and KEKOA the brave one!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

mountainvoyager said:


> Keoka is sitting high, and waiting for pick up. So many opinions with so little information to form such judgements. The builders/owners are amazing boat builders who build high quality products. Please learn more about the situation and the builders before you make judgements.
> And yes, thank goodness the crew was safely and swiftly returned to shore.
> God bless the Coast Guard and KEKOA the brave one!


Oh.
So.
What Happened?

Please Share.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

There is a report on another forum that she has been spotted afloat 130 miles offshore and that a "rescue" mission will be made on Wednesday.

As to making judgements...note that it was a COAST GUARD press release that said she was taking on water and coming apart.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kekoa's where abouts is being monitored and recovery should come together weather permitting in the next few days. I know the builders personally and they are dedicated to their boat, like a member of the family. It is not thought that her damage is extensive from the photos taken and reports from the crew.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The boat couldn't have taken on too much water if she's floating high. Without being there, and knowing every exact piece of information. Sounds like some bad decisions being made.

As far as a Kekoa being wood. Wood can be a very strong material when built proper. I think this group was very capable of building a proper boat.

Hypothermia? Going to see in winter with no woolies, and foulies. Not good decision making before leaving the dock!


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

*Who Knows?*

Roger that Kylew - these two brothers are well known as the builders and subsequent operators of the beautiful catamaran Allura. They built her and ran a highly successful day charter trade here in the USVI's. They then sold the boat and have spent the past two years building Kekoa in Charleston yard. Who knows at this juncture what happened out there...reportedly 50 knots on the nose with 20-25 ft seas....shouldn't be the downfall of a well built boat but, like I say, who knows? 
thankfully no loss to life or limb.
Sure hope they find her and can recoup.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

mountainvoyager said:


> Keoka is sitting high, and waiting for pick up. So many opinions with so little information to form such judgements. The builders/owners are amazing boat builders who build high quality products. Please learn more about the situation and the builders before you make judgements.
> And yes, thank goodness the crew was safely and swiftly returned to shore.
> God bless the Coast Guard and KEKOA the brave one!


Who was judging? I've read some opinions, but no judgements. I have read some opions that question the judgement of a crew that bails out of a boat that is still intact and floating with rig up... and I'd have to agree with them.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

mountainvoyager said:


> Kekoa's where abouts is being monitored and recovery should come together weather permitting in the next few days. I know the builders personally and they are dedicated to their boat, like a member of the family. It is not thought that her damage is extensive from the photos taken and reports from the crew.


If you know the builders do us a favour and ask them what happened. Surely they must have the story from the crew by now.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Vasco said:


> If you know the builders do us a favour and ask them what happened. Surely they must have the story from the crew by now.


Yes, we would like to know

drift
Vasco where are you now?


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

The two brothers who built Kekoa are friends of my nephew and stopped by the house over Christmas for a visit. Kekoa was located and salvaged by a crew out of N.Carolina...she is now safe and relatively sound in Beaufort, NC. The builders believe it will take two months to repair her. The unstated consensus, I believe, is that 1 - they should have waited for a better weather look, 2 - they sailed her too hard in tough conditions....running 13 knots in 30' seas is just too hard on a big cat built as a day charter boat. These big head count boats are just not designed to be offshore in a gale.
Interesting that the buyers and insurers required that they hire a pro crew.

These are good guys, good builders and knowledgeable mariners.....I wish them good fortune and more fair winds as they move forward with Kekoa in the Virgin Islands where she is destined to be a new day "head count" charter boat.


----------



## northbay (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you Captain White for the update. Once ready, where will
she be working in the BVI's?

Bob


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

Their deal is with the Ritz Carlton on the east end of St Thomas. They believe that the Ritz is still good with that assuming they can get her to the islands relatively soon...during the high season.


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a beer with the fellow that rigged her, 
he was more than confident that the rigging was beyond spec.. 
I'm sure he's up there now taking a look ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kekoa update - repairs began today under the watchful eyes of her creators. Estimated time for repairs is one month. Builders/owners are hopeful that she will be on her way to St Thomas soon. And you can be assured that they will take her personally this time, as those who know them, know that none of this would of happened if they had been on board. The experts that examined her agree, it is a miracle that she came through as well as she did from her mistreatment. It is a true testament to the quality the Witbeck brothers build boats. 
Long live Kekoa!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well that is great to see the boat will live on!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

FANTASTIC!

What we would really love to know is exactly what caused her to be abandoned. There's a lot of speculation going on. I for one think the crew was the WEAK LINK.........i2f


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

any pics of her being repaired?

Sounds like the 'creators' don't think much of the crew that ditched her. Any news on that front?


----------

